# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  مشكل خواندن اطلاعات از پورت سريال

## mojtabaa1975

باسلام و احترام
قبلا اگه محل تاپيكم نادرست هست از همه دوستان و مدير مجموعه عذر خواهي مي كنم.
من پروژه C#‎‎‎.Net تحت Windows  formApplication دارم كه از طريق پورت سريال بايد يك سري اطلاعات را از يك دستگاه با پورت RS232 دريافت كنم.
وقتي با نرم افزار Code Revision كد هاي ارسالي را نگاه مي كنم اطلاعات ارسالي درسته و مشكلي نيست ولي وقتي توي پروژه  C#‎‎‎ .Net توي رويداد DataRecived كامپوننت SerialPort از طريق متود ReadExisting اطلاعات را مي خونم يك سري اطلاعات ميده كه فرمت بهم ريخته و علامت سوال هستش (مثلا "   L | ?        ").
نكته ديگه اينه كه پارامتر هاي دستگاه ارسال كننده اطلاعات از قبيل (BuadReate , DataBit,StopBit , Parity) در كامپوننت SerialPort بدرستي ست شده ولي باز هم اطلاعات دريافتي در پروژه درست ديده نميشه ، با سازنده سخت افزار دستگاه صحبت كردم ظاهرا اطلاعات بصورت رشته اي و فرمت Hex ارسال ميشه.
ممنون ميشم اگه دوستاني كه تجربه اي دارن كمكم كنن.
ارادتمند شايان فر

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

سلام.

عملکرد مقداری عجبیه. چون کامپوننت سریال پورت درست مانند HyperTerminal عمل می کنه. BaudRate رو مجددا چک کنید.

----------


## mojtabaa1975

> سلام.
> 
> عملکرد مقداری عجبیه. چون کامپوننت سریال پورت درست مانند HyperTerminal عمل می کنه. BaudRate رو مجددا چک کنید.



ضمن تشكر از توجه 
BaudRate را كنترل كردم. البته منظورتون از كنترل BaudRate را دقيقا نفهميدم ولي به لحاظ مقداري 9600 كه با مقدار خروجي ميكروكنترل همخواني داره .
دوستان ديگه اگه تجربه اي دارن ممنون ميشم اگه كمك كنن .
سپاس فراوان.

----------

